# Just purchased at Hilton leaving in a day an a half HELP!!



## Bella60657 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hello everyone thank goodness I found this website I am leaving Hawaii in a day and a half and would like to know if I should rescind my contract and what I need to do.  I am new to all of this but the salesman was wayyyy to nice.  I signed the contract on 2/28/2019.... I have 5 days correct? But do I need to go talk to them??? HELP PLEASE! Honestly i payed 5500.00 for a studio at the Elara Vegas didn’t think that was much but after reading a lot of negative comments don’t k ow what I should do.  Any advise would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## GMan82 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

I'm a new member to TUG, just now. I discovered this forum too late to rescind my purchase from the developer back in Sept of 2018, but decided I will make the most of it and enjoy it. The HGVC system is actually quite nice. 

In your case, if you skim through the contract, there will be a clause that tells you how much time you have to rescind. All you need to do is follow that clause to the tee. My second purchase (that I did just to shut the saleslady up), I rescinded on day 3 of 10 (this was FL). All you need to do is send a typed letter stating you are exercising your legal right to rescind contract ###### and that they should refund the down payment to your original form of payment. Send that USPS certified mail (or whichever one gives you proof that you sent it out). The postmark date is all that matters. You'll get your money back within 3 weeks usually. 

Look through resale to see if there's one you can buy much cheaper.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 4, 2019)

Do *_not_* talk to them! They do _not_ process rescissions.  You must mail them a letter (certified, return receipt is best).  Instructions are in your contract. Follow them eggsactly as written.  The letter must identify the contract (a copy of page 1 may be added) and all persons who's name is on the contract must sign it.

If they try to talk to you, it's only to get you to change your mind.  If you do, just tell them your mind is made-up. <click>. _There's no need to be "nice" about it. _Return any materials they gave you after posting the letter.

HGVC will do the right thing and return your $$ in 2-4 weeks.  Apart from their sales-weasels, they are a member-friendly company.  They treat resale buyers well. Resale will not count toward elite status, but that is a minor thing.
.


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 4, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Do *_not_* talk to them! They do _not_ process rescissions.  You must mail them a letter (certified, return receipt is best).  Instructions are in your contract. Follow them eggsactly as written.  The letter must identify the contract (a copy of page 1 may be added) and all persons who's name is on the contract must sign it.
> 
> If they try to talk to you, it's only to get you to change your mind.  If you do, just tell them your mind is made-up. <click>. _There's no need to be "nice" about it. _Return any materials they gave you after posting the letter.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 4, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Do *_not_* talk to them! They do _not_ process rescissions.  You must mail them a letter (certified, return receipt is best).  Instructions are in your contract. Follow them eggsactly as written.  The letter must identify the contract (a copy of page 1 may be added) and all persons who's name is on the contract must sign it.
> 
> If they try to talk to you, it's only to get you to change your mind.  If you do, just tell them your mind is made-up. <click>. _There's no need to be "nice" about it. _Return any materials they gave you after posting the letter.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!


GMan82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new member to TUG, just now. I discovered this forum too late to rescind my purchase from the developer back in Sept of 2018, but decided I will make the most of it and enjoy it. The HGVC system is actually quite nice.
> 
> ...




Are weekends counted or weekdays also?  I have 7 days to rescind but not sure if 7 biz days....


----------



## DazedandConfused (Mar 4, 2019)

Bella60657 said:


> Honestly i payed 5500.00 for a studio at the Elara Vegas didn’t think that was much



What is the point value of the contract and is it every year or every other year. Did they include any other bonuses with this purchase?

Elara is a very nice resort.


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 4, 2019)

DazedandConfused said:


> What is the point value of the contract and is it every year or every other year. Did they include any other bonuses with this purchase?
> 
> Elara is a very nice resort.


I am definitely confused.... what did I get myself into? I don’t think I understand much of this timeshare.  I know it is every other year.  They gave me 1600 points plus 3200 extra every other year.


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 4, 2019)

I still don’t understand what every other year means.  I asked them and they said oh that doesn’t really mean anything you can pay a room.  Can you try explaining how this truly works please? Thank YOU!!!


----------



## Sky313 (Mar 4, 2019)

You definitely need to submit rescission now. That point value is too low and will be hard to get rid of/sell if you decide to leave HGVC.

Every other year means you get points every other year, not every year. Your maintenance fees are every other year but you still have to pay club dues every year

There are 100% of people recommending rescission. Rescind now and learn about program after. Plenty of time to learn. Read and reread the stickys on this forum about HGVC


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 4, 2019)

Sky313 said:


> You definitely need to submit rescission now. That point value is too low and will be hard to get rid of/sell if you decide to leave HGVC.
> 
> Every other year means you get points every other year, not every year. Your maintenance fees are every other year but you still have to pay club dues every year


Thank you very much!!! I mainly need to do it because it seems I don’t understand any of this.  Will need to research more and perhaps buy in the future.   What are club dues? And would you know if weekends are counted? I have 7 days to rescind but not sure if it’s business days.  Thank you again.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 4, 2019)

Bella60657 said:


> I am definitely confused.... what did I get myself into? I don’t think I understand much of this timeshare.  I know it is every other year.  They gave me 1600 points plus 3200 extra every other year.


Even though the price you paid for that is not much, definitely rescind.  1600 points EOY is a horrible contract and it will severely limit your uses of the system.  Rescind, and then stick around here, ask questions, and see if HGVC (bought resale, of course) will really work for you.  I never recommend starting with less than 4800 points every year.

Kurt


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 4, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> Even though the price you paid for that is not much, definitely rescind.  1600 points EOY is a horrible contract and it will severely limit your uses of the system.  Rescind, and then stick around here, ask questions, and see if HGVC (bought resale, of course) will really work for you.  I never recommend starting with less than 4800 points every year.
> 
> Kurt


Thank you soooo much Kurt I will rescind the contract.  Also would you know if 7 days are 7 business days to rescind or 7 days period including weekends? I signed the contract on February 28.  Thank you again.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 4, 2019)

Bella60657 said:


> Thank you soooo much Kurt I will rescind the contract.  Also would you know if 7 days are 7 business days to rescind or 7 days period including weekends? I signed the contract on February 28.  Thank you again.


I don't have a definitive answer -- if I were you, I would get in mailed off by 7 calendar days just to be on the safe side.

Kurt


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2019)

grats on finding TUG in time to rescind and save thousands!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 4, 2019)

@Bella60657 Welcome to TUG. Congrats on finding TUG in time.

Suggest that you mail rescission in HI if possible because there was a recent issue with a TUGger who planned to mail from home but couldn't get their rescission mailed in time because their plane from HI was rerouted and delayed by a day due to weather.  Although it worked out for them it's better to be safe than sorry.

Good luck!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2019)

It's 7 CALENDAR days from Hawaiii. Day 1 is the day AFTER the contract is signed. But please don't use ALL of them. Unexpected delays can and do happen. Then with your money back safely where it belongs, we will be happy to answers your questions truthfully. We have nothing to gain either way. 

Our paramount thing= Buy Resale- Save Thou$and$!

Jim


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 4, 2019)

T


Passepartout said:


> It's 7 CALENDAR days from Hawaiii. Day 1 is the day AFTER the contract is signed. But please don't use ALL of them. Unexpected delays can and do happen. Then with your money back safely where it belongs, we will be happy to answers your questions truthfully. We have nothing to gain either way.
> 
> Our paramount thing= Buy Resale- Save Thou$and$!
> 
> Jim


Thank you.... does it need to be typed? What does it need to say? Sorry son new to this.  Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2019)

Bella60657 said:


> T
> 
> Thank you.... does it need to be typed? What does it need to say? Sorry son new to this.  Thanks


Sorry for the delay. It can be hand written. The letter does not need to be fancy and legalese. Something like:
On (date) I, We bought a timeshare. We want to exercise our right to cancel and rescind this purchase. The contract number is________. (You really should include a COPY of The signature page for ID purposes.

Signature____________Husband
Signature____________Wife

As long as the dates are within the allowable range, you're all good. You stated who you are and what you want from them. No reason need be stated for the rescission.

They are an honorable outfit and will process your few mission without delay. Still, it can take several weeks to get the refund, and there is no requirement that they keep you informed.

Jim

Allow me to add,  consider mailing it USPS Certified w/return receipt so you'll know when it is received and who signed for it.


----------



## Sky313 (Mar 4, 2019)

Go to the post office today if still open. Send certified. Take pictures.

Hilton has one of the best timeshare systems overall but you got taken advantage of. Ask all the questions you want after you have this letter sent.


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 4, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Sorry for the delay. It can be hand written. The letter does not need to be fancy and legalese. Something like:
> On (date) I, We bought a timeshare. We want to exercise our right to cancel and rescind this purchase. The contract number is________. (You really should include a COPY of The signature page for ID purposes.
> 
> Signature____________Husband
> ...


You are great thank you so much


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 4, 2019)

T


Sky313 said:


> Go to the post office today if still open. Send certified. Take pictures.
> 
> Hilton has one of the best timeshare systems overall but you got taken advantage of. Ask all the questions you want after you have this letter sent.


tha j you so much you are great I will go!


----------



## Tazzik (Mar 5, 2019)

Yeah, HGVC is a great program, but buying resale is the way to go.  You can easily get a 4800 platinum contract (every year) for less than what you spent on that one.  You'll get a lot more bang for your buck with that, and it should be a lot easier to sell when you decide you no longer need it.  If you like the idea of buying into HGVC, read up some more so you have a better understanding of how it works.  If you decide it's the one you want, you should easily be able to get a good deal on the resale market that you will be significantly happier with.


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 5, 2019)

Tazzik said:


> Yeah, HGVC is a great program, but buying resale is the way to go.  You can easily get a 4800 platinum contract (every year) for less than what you spent on that one.  You'll get a lot more bang for your buck with that, and it should be a lot easier to sell when you decide you no longer need it.  If you like the idea of buying into HGVC, read up some more so you have a better understanding of how it works.  If you decide it's the one you want, you should easily be able to get a good deal on the resale market that you will be significantly happier with.


Thank you for your help and input!


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 5, 2019)

I am about to send the letter before I head out to the airport.  I must return bag, book and documents that were given to me?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 5, 2019)

Bella60657 said:


> I am about to send the letter before I head out to the airport.  I must return bag, book and documents that were given to me?


You probably should. But it isn't worth going to the sales room. At this point, I'd hang onto it in case they try to charge you for it. If your money comes back first, then pitch it. Obviously keep anything with your name on it.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 5, 2019)

Bella60657 said:


> I am about to send the letter before I head out to the airport.  I must return bag, book and documents that were given to me?



I wouldn't suggest going back to the sales office either.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Mar 5, 2019)

I didn't return anything.  I just wrote a recession letter and I received my refund within two weeks.


----------



## silentg (Mar 5, 2019)

Glad you found Tug!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 5, 2019)

There should be information in your packet that explains what your letter has to say and where it needs to be sent to.  

Just review the documents they gave you.  

You have 1 time to rescind, you have a lifetime to buy resale.  Learn what you wanting to buy first, once you have the information you need, then you can find a resale purchase that will meet your needs and budget.


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 5, 2019)

I have sent my letter!!!!!!! YES!!!!! Feels great!! They will receive it on Thursday... thank you everyone.


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 5, 2019)

Bella60657 said:


> Thank you!!!!



I have sent the letter thank you!!


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 5, 2019)

I have


Passepartout said:


> Sorry for the delay. It can be hand written. The letter does not need to be fancy and legalese. Something like:
> On (date) I, We bought a timeshare. We want to exercise our right to cancel and rescind this purchase. The contract number is________. (You really should include a COPY of The signature page for ID purposes.
> 
> Signature____________Husband
> ...


 I have sent the letter.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Sky313 (Mar 5, 2019)

Congrats! HGVC is a great system. Just don't buy from those sales weasels.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Mar 6, 2019)

Bella60657 said:


> I have sent my letter!!!!!!! YES!!!!! Feels great!! They will receive it on Thursday... thank you everyone.



Here is the good and bad news.

The good news is that you got out in a nick of time
The bad news is that you bought a timeshare WITHOUT doing any research or homework
The good news is that Elara is a really nice timeshare
The bad news is that even if you stuck with your original purchase, you would have been so limited (too little points and it can only be used every other year), you could barely enjoy it
The good news is that you can now research HGVC and if you still want to buy Elara (it is still a good buy) then look for a 7,000 or so every-year contract that should cost less than $7,000 resale

Warning - be careful to buy Elara resale only from a reputable broker as some cheap eBay sales are really for the old Westgate (Elara was originally Westgate) and not really HGVC units


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## dayooper (Mar 6, 2019)

@Bella60657 Congrats on rescinding! You have just saved thousands!. If you are interested in purchasing resale, take the time and research the different systems and their locations. I'm partial to HGVC, but there pros and cons to each group. One of the most overlooked but important aspect of buying resale is how easy or hard it is to sell or even give away if you have to. Life happens and you want to be sure you can get someone to take it from you.

Stick around and learn from the collective knowledge here. Each major system has a forum for you to research, ask questions and get advice. Good luck and don't be a stranger!


----------



## Bella60657 (Mar 6, 2019)

silentg said:


> Glad you found Tug!


I am also glad I did.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 6, 2019)

dayooper said:


> @Bella60657 One of the most overlooked but important aspect of buying resale is how easy or hard it is to sell or even give away if you have to. Life happens and you want to be sure you can get someone to take it from you.



You make an excellent point.    We all want a good deal but if it is hard for the seller to unload the TS then it is also probably going to be hard for the buyer to unload the TS.


----------



## Jen13 (Apr 22, 2019)

Bella60657 said:


> Hello everyone thank goodness I found this website I am leaving Hawaii in a day and a half and would like to know if I should rescind my contract and what I need to do.  I am new to all of this but the salesman was wayyyy to nice.  I signed the contract on 2/28/2019.... I have 5 days correct? But do I need to go talk to them??? HELP PLEASE! Honestly i payed 5500.00 for a studio at the Elara Vegas didn’t think that was much but after reading a lot of negative comments don’t k ow what I should do.  Any advise would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!



We bought in Hawaii too—solidarity for you. I am in nervous waiting game now.

We were on the VIP (sweet deal vacation honestly) to Hawaii. I was dead set against it but my husband was into it from beginning and it does sound niceness in theory. Ours was 14/15k total but I experienced IMMEDIATE buyers remorse in middle of night, realizing the sales people had just worn us down and extended the pitch too long and I don’t want maintenance fees that’ll rise for life. We filled out the form for cancellation on contract and I went to the office in the AM because it said you could deliver- a sales guy tried to convince me to stay before he processed form, wiping all fees (I like their resorts a lot but think it is BS you pay a fee if not booking your “home spot” as a member) etc but I said I was unswayable. He took it- signed and stamped date on it and copied. I assume that is fine but then today (6 days post) I sent a certified mail letter and the copy of said signed/stamped rescission form by him...just in case. I noted it was merely a confirmation and that id cancelled it in person the day after purchase. It’ll get there post seven days but is post marked for 6 days post purchase. I assume w both these avenues I am okay..but we are still nervous.


----------



## Bella60657 (Apr 22, 2019)

Jen13 said:


> We bought in Hawaii too—solidarity for you. I am in nervous waiting game now.
> 
> We were on the VIP (sweet deal vacation honestly) to Hawaii. I was dead set against it but my husband was into it from beginning and it does sound niceness in theory. Ours was 14/15k total but I experienced IMMEDIATE buyers remorse in middle of night, realizing the sales people had just worn us down and extended the pitch too long and I don’t want maintenance fees that’ll rise for life. We filled out the form for cancellation on contract and I went to the office in the AM because it said you could deliver- a sales guy tried to convince me to stay before he processed form, wiping all fees (I like their resorts a lot but think it is BS you pay a fee if not booking your “home spot” as a member) etc but I said I was unswayable. He took it- signed and stamped date on it and copied. I assume that is fine but then today (6 days post) I sent a certified mail letter and the copy of said signed/stamped rescission form by him...just in case. I noted it was merely a confirmation and that id cancelled it in person the day after purchase. It’ll get there post seven days but is post marked for 6 days post purchase. I assume w both these avenues I am okay..but we are still nervous.


You should be ok I faxed and certified mailed the rescission letter.  I then received a loooongggggg text from the sales person trying to make me feel bad saying I WASTED THEIR TIME!!!! Seriously????? At that moment I was glad he confirmed the letter was received.   I then received my credit on my credit card and also got an email. Not sure they always do this but I saved it.   You should be good and glad you also sent a certified letter.  Good luck!


----------



## Jen13 (Apr 22, 2019)

Bella60657 said:


> You should be ok I faxed and certified mailed the rescission letter.  I then received a loooongggggg text from the sales person trying to make me feel bad saying I WASTED THEIR TIME!!!! Seriously????? At that moment I was glad he confirmed the letter was received.   I then received my credit on my credit card and also got an email. Not sure they always do this but I saved it.   You should be good and glad you also sent a certified letter.  Good luck!



Wasted their time? Ugh that’s what sales is. I don’t know...i stand by my decision but I do like Hilton’s brand and quality, just not this whole disastrous mess. I felt better when he tried to convince me to stay before he signed it and made a copy- I’m sure legally taking my contract and giving me that copy back etc. he has to go and file it and it was less than 24 hours after. How long did your refund take?


----------



## Bella60657 (Apr 22, 2019)

I saw the credit in less than a week so I sent in my letter they got it a Thursday and had my credit by the following Thursday/Friday.


----------



## Jen13 (Apr 23, 2019)

Bella60657 said:


> You should be ok I faxed and certified mailed the rescission letter.  I then received a loooongggggg text from the sales person trying to make me feel bad saying I WASTED THEIR TIME!!!! Seriously????? At that moment I was glad he confirmed the letter was received.   I then received my credit on my credit card and also got an email. Not sure they always do this but I saved it.   You should be good and glad you also sent a certified letter.  Good luck!


I got my refund today oddly enough! Less than a week. Very relieved.


----------



## brp (Apr 23, 2019)

Congrats you both. Now it's time to become Tug members, stick around and learn...then buy resale 

Cheers.


----------



## GT75 (Apr 23, 2019)

Jen13 said:


> I got my refund today oddly enough! Less than a week. Very relieved.



Wonderful news.    I am glad that everything worked out for you.


----------

